# Stating an opinion...



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

IMO this is becoming a forum moderated too far. It seems to me that opinions that differ from the powers that be aren't allowed.

Having only skimmed the FAQs I still can't see where it says - opinions on issues affecting the whole forum will not be tolerated.

Fed up now

(this will probably end up closed too).


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I think what's needed is a statement from a mod, explaining what has happened, what steps are being taken and why..the lack of response is causing ill feeling..


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

It seems that a lot of decisions are made without any consult with the members.

I think it is forgotten all too often that WE are what makes this place work.


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> I think what's needed is a statement from a mod, explaining what has happened, what steps are being taken and why..the lack of response is causing ill feeling..


I think we will be waiting a long time for that, much easier to just sweep it all under the carpet, eh?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Right.
So what do we do?
Do we all pull out collectively and go somewhere we ARE allowed to speak our mind and do some good?

I am on the verge of deleting all sigs/ avatars / albums I have on this forum, which is only one step from removing my account altogether.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

If I can express an opinion with respect to others and not say it in a slanderous or derogatory way, whilst using appropriate language, why can't it stay? 

Lots of posters have been expressing opinions, even differing opinions , in a manner that seems to me at least, respectful of others.

Not allowing us to voice an opinion... that's simply wrong.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I hope the one member who took this upon herself to complain without knowing the facts is very happy indeed .......


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

StormyThai said:


> I think we will be waiting a long time for that, much easier to just sweep it all under the carpet, eh?


But if there was an honest and open discussion with the mods then surely this will all re resolved one way or the other..


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Right.
> So what do we do?
> Do we all pull out collectively and go somewhere we ARE allowed to speak our mind and do some good?


That is something that has happened with 2 forums I am on.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Right.
> So what do we do?
> Do we all pull out collectively and go somewhere we ARE allowed to speak our mind and do some good?


I have been biting my fingers because right now I feel like saying stuff it, I'm out of here!!!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> I hope the one member who took this upon herself to complain without knowing the facts is very happy indeed .......


Do you know something others don't then? Share....


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

nicolaa123 said:


> But if there was an honest and open discussion with the mods then surely this will all re resolved one way or the other..


Oh, I agree with you 100%

Just can't see it happening I'm afraid...

We must never question the mods, they are all knowing and all seeing don't ya know


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

nicolaa123 said:


> But if there was an honest and open discussion with the mods then surely this will all re resolved one way or the other..


It's the fact that NO discussion is ALLOWED!!!! This is what is angering me!! We are not ALLOWED to express our thoughts on the matter.

Naughty naughty children - how dare you think for yourselves!!!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> I have been biting my fingers because right now I feel like saying stuff it, I'm out of here!!!


I agree ... I am so angry I can barely contain myself!!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Go check your likes....
Even the likes given to posts on the other threads have gone.....

Could anyone PM me a link to a pet forum where the mods stick to simply moderating, please?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

It was me that pulled both threads and only to read them through. I have been out all morning with my dogs whilst I have the chance to walk all 12 of them through the local country park. 

I am reading through them and trying to sort them out. I am also waiting on Mark forum owner in to the way forward on this one. As for the one we looked at there were adverts for animals wanted free to a good home, then adverts selling them on. Some by the look of it were being 'bought' to order at a cheaper price than the rescue was charging for them to be moved on.

Is that a rescue ?? 

Can we all just back off for now until we get this whole mess sorted. I am sure as the animal lovers you are on this forum you would be behind me on the buying/re homing of animals to be sold on at a slight profit. I do know that rescues have a fee on their head but I also know if they want to do it enough they will do it the proper way and register. How many small rescues hand in books for the taxman ?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Cheryl89 said:


> I hope the one member who took this upon herself to complain without knowing the facts is very happy indeed .......


That's the trouble with this place! So much stuff goes on behind the scenes, that only the top layer is ever posted on an open forum!!

No one has posted who the culprit was, or even if it was just one person ..... but then obviously there is a lot of info we don't actually know


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

So hang on... Small rescues aren't allowed to ask for help on the forum because of rumours that they might be profiting financially from doing so.

But are Pets 4 Homes still allowed to keep their sponsored ads at the top of the forum, many of whom may have been placed by unscrupulous individuals/ backyard breeders?

Hmmm.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tashi said:


> It was me that pulled both threads and only to read them through. I have been out all morning with my dogs whilst I have the chance to walk all 12 of them through the local country park.
> 
> I am reading through them and trying to sort them out. I am also waiting on Mark forum owner in to the way forward on this one. As for the one we looked at there were adverts for animals wanted free to a good home, then adverts selling them on. Some by the look of it were being 'bought' to order at a cheaper price than the rescue was charging for them to be moved on.
> 
> ...


No that's not a rescue, does not sound they were advertising as a rescue either..all very confusing!

Plus registering as a charity does not stop the people out there who don't care about animal welfare and want to make a quick buck..tarring a brush there..


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

egyptianreggae said:


> So hang on... Small rescues aren't allowed to ask for help on the forum because of rumours that they might be profiting financially from doing so.
> 
> But are Pets 4 Homes still allowed to keep their sponsored ads at the top of the forum, many of whom may have been placed by unscrupulous individuals/ backyard breeders?
> 
> Hmmm.


As I have stated I need to speak to the forum owner to sort the way forward on this one !


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I haven't deleted the albums with remembrance pages and signatures yet, but I do advise people to copy the ones I made for them, as I am still not satisfied with the answers we are getting, and I may pull the plug on my entire account later today, if no satisfactory answers are forthcoming


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

tashi said:


> It was me that pulled both threads and only to read them through. I have been out all morning with my dogs whilst I have the chance to walk all 12 of them through the local country park.
> 
> I am reading through them and trying to sort them out. I am also waiting on Mark forum owner in to the way forward on this one. As for the one we looked at there were adverts for animals wanted free to a good home, then adverts selling them on. Some by the look of it were being 'bought' to order at a cheaper price than the rescue was charging for them to be moved on.
> 
> ...


So why not just ban the member who has been caught out 

A blanket ban on ALL rescues was, in my opinion, way over the top.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

egyptianreggae said:


> So hang on... Small rescues aren't allowed to ask for help on the forum because of rumours that they might be profiting financially from doing so.
> 
> *But are Pets 4 Homes still allowed to keep their sponsored ads at the top of the forum*, many of whom may have been placed by unscrupulous individuals/ backyard breeders?
> 
> Hmmm.


Because Pet Forum and Pets4Homes are one of the same


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

tashi said:


> It was me that pulled both threads and only to read them through. I have been out all morning with my dogs whilst I have the chance to walk all 12 of them through the local country park.
> 
> I am reading through them and trying to sort them out. I am also waiting on Mark forum owner in to the way forward on this one. As for the one we looked at there were adverts for animals wanted free to a good home, then adverts selling them on. Some by the look of it were being 'bought' to order at a cheaper price than the rescue was charging for them to be moved on.
> 
> ...


But some of the smaller rescues dont want or need the hassle of the six tons of paperwork that come with having to register , it takes them away from the animals they are trying to heal , both mentally and physically , before rehoming ... plus they probably dont get the needed amount of donations anyway

Dedicate a MOD Just to the rescue section , others have stated it can and does work where one MOD polices a particular section ... then no-one is offended and everyone , but most specifically the animals , wins


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jenny1966 said:


> Because Pet Forum and Pets4Homes are one of the same


:yikes: ................ I didn't know that


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeh HP but they can advertise


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*To be fair, it has already been stated that this matter will need to be taken up with Mark. So why carry on making threads about it?*


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> Because Pet Forum and Pets4Homes are one of the same


Yes indeed. Pet forums is a website operated by the same company as pets4homes. To their credit though, they are open about that.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *To be fair, it has already been stated that this matter will need to be taken up with Mark. So why carry on making threads about it?*


Because the statement has only been forthcoming in the last 10-15 mins. The issue was first raised yesterday.


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

egyptianreggae said:


> So hang on... Small rescues aren't allowed to ask for help on the forum because of rumours that they might be profiting financially from doing so.
> 
> But are Pets 4 Homes still allowed to keep their sponsored ads at the top of the forum, many of whom may have been placed by unscrupulous individuals/ backyard breeders?
> 
> Hmmm.





Jenny1966 said:


> Because Pet Forum and Pets4Homes are one of the same


Isn't that just lovely... One rule for some people, another for the rest of us.

I too am outraged at what is effectively a GAGGING ORDER. It leaves a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Registering isn't easy, if you have a turn over of less than 5K they aren't interested and HMRC discourage it from what I can see. You have to set up trustees and have a governance paper dtc.It doesn't prove anything other than you are registered it's not a quality check. And HMRC aren't interested in books unless you earn enough to register for VAT (70K I believe ) and most of the little rescues run at a loss. 

Just my view before I disappear again.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *To be fair, it has already been stated that this matter will need to be taken up with Mark. So why carry on making threads about it?*


Cos everyones mad enough to spit fire .... things happening that are totally unfair tend to have that effect


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

JANICE199 said:


> *To be fair, it has already been stated that this matter will need to be taken up with Mark. So why carry on making threads about it?*


Thank you Janice, this is proving very hard but if we didn't do something about something that came to light to us, and later became common knowledge to the members we would then be in the wrong for not doing anything. Cannot do right for doing wrong


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MoggyBaby said:


> Because the statement has only been forthcoming in the last 10-15 mins. The issue was first raised yesterday.


I have a life and was living it I am sorry !


----------



## Marzipan (Dec 29, 2013)

tashi said:


> (snip)
> but I also know if they want to do it enough they will do it the proper way and register. How many small rescues hand in books for the taxman ?


I know I'm just new on here today but I'll have my tuppence worth anyway...

Small rescues CAN'T "do it the proper way and register"!! The Charities Commission won't register you unless you turn over more than £5,000! Yes, a small rescue can gain HMRC approval, which isn't difficult and in my own opinion it's worth doing to demonstrate to the public at large that you're a bona fide rescue. Plus just being able to claim gift aid is worth doing it for.

However, I understood the blanket ban applied to all unregistered - ie with Charities Commission - so I'm not sure the mods/owners have really thought this through


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mese said:


> Cos everyones mad enough to spit fire .... things happening that are totally unfair tend to have that effect


*Believe me when i say, i hate seeing threads closed, more than most probably. Because most of mine end up that way.
But now it has been said that Mark needs to sort this out, i think it fair to wait and see what he does.*


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tashi said:


> Thank you Janice, this is proving very hard but if we didn't do something about something that came to light to us, and later became common knowledge to the members we would then be in the wrong for not doing anything. Cannot do right for doing wrong


Which is a fair comment..however in the interest of being open can you link to one of these adverts and was this person using the forum..the more we can know and understand then the way forward will be much clearer to understand


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

Satori said:


> Yes indeed. Pet forums is a website operated by the same company as pets4homes. To their credit though, they are open about that.


Oh, I didn't realise that. Ooops!


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

For those who think this forum is over moderated....I can tell you that that is not the case. I belong to maaaany pet forums.  Many of the posts/threads that I read on here wouldn't be tolerated at all in most of the places I know of.

This thread for example would have been extinguished and the participants banned in at least 3 of the forums I am thinking of, within minutes.

This is a good forum, well moderated. I don't share a lot of myself here but I read a lot more than I post. I have a great admiration for many of the members here, many devote a lot of time to helping people who come in just for help and are never seen again.

I think it's good you all are able to express your feelings in this type of thread, and the mods are letting it stand (as long as you keep it friendly and objective) because I believe it is in the rules that when a thread is closed or pulled, members are not supposed to make new threads complaining about it.

I am sure, as was said in the other thread, there must be more than meets the public eye behind the mods' unpopular decision to restrict the rescue posting.

I think it's great that you are allowed to vent your frustrations in this way.

I feel sure that they are working hard to reach a more palatable solution, I'm sure they are not insensitive to all the work and good that catzcoonz and the other 'non certified' rescue people do here.

I don't mean to sound...'holier than thou'..here though I probably do sound that way. It's just...I've been banned from places for much much less than what is allowed here. I've even been trolled and heckled by a so called 'super moderator' from another cats forum, before she banned me of course.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Because Pet Forum and Pets4Homes are one of the same


WHAT??????

This sure is news to me.....


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

tashi said:


> I have a life and was living it I am sorry !


As a mod, biting like that shouldn't happen 

You seem to be dealing with this problem all alone, what's happened to all the others 

Maybe it's time to recruit more mods, as is often the case the ones we have can't cope with a major fall out?

I don't begrudge you a life  I wouldn't do your job!! But I really do think its time you had more help, and I personally think that you should have mods that don't post on the forums, being a 'friend' on a forum and being a mod don't go hand in hand .....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

nicolaa123 said:


> Which is a fair comment..however in the interest of being open can you link to one of these adverts and was this person using the forum..the more we can know and understand then the way forward will be much clearer to understand


I don't think we can due to data protection etc, I don't know 100% whether that particular person was using the forum.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Believe me when i say, i hate seeing threads closed, more than most probably. Because most of mine end up that way.
> But now it has been said that Mark needs to sort this out, i think it fair to wait and see what he does.*


I agree up to a point but do think it is important that Mark knows how strongly people feel about this..... and that can't be done if threads just get pulled and we don't have a voice!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> WHAT??????
> 
> This sure is news to me.....


Clearly mentioned at the bottom of the front page

*PetForums is part of the Pet Media group of websites including | Pets4Homes | PetsLocally*


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

oliviarussian said:


> I agree up to a point but do think it is important that Mark knows how strongly people feel about this..... and that can't be done if threads just get pulled and we don't have a voice!


Threads are pulled from the public view but are available for mods and administration to review and discuss in private.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Fingers in all ze pies lol x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

oliviarussian said:


> I agree up to a point but do think it is important that Mark knows how strongly people feel about this..... and that can't be done if threads just get pulled and we don't have a voice!


I pulled them to read through them, which I cannot do whilst I am trying to answer the questions on here


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

tashi said:


> I don't think we can due to data protection etc, I don't know 100% whether that particular person was using the forum.


So from my understanding..a link was bought to your attention showing some one offering free homes to unwanted pets and then selling them on to make a profit. You think this person is a rescue so to protect the forum you now will only accept registered charities posting on the forum.

So if some one is not registered can they post at all.

There are lots of byb breeders out there advertising. I've seen dubious photos of Maggie's being sold as peds..are there plans to protect the forum from this also?


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I agree up to a point but do think it is important that Mark knows how strongly people feel about this..... and that can't be done if threads just get pulled and we don't have a voice!


It's a pretty big change to be imposed on the forum so suddenly and at a time when it seems that only Tashi is around to represent the mods. I do appreciate that you have other things to do, Tashi, but surely it would have been better to consult Mark and the other mods first and agree a strategy before instigating this course of action? I know there must be more going on behind the scenes than I know or that I need to know, and perhaps there is a good reason for the urgency but it all seems a bit rushed and panicked to me.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

nicolaa123 said:


> So from my understanding..a link was bought to your attention showing some one offering free homes to unwanted pets and then selling them on to make a profit. You think this person is a rescue so to protect the forum you now will only accept registered charities posting on the forum.
> 
> So if some one is not registered can they post at all.
> 
> There are lots of byb breeders out there advertising. I've seen dubious photos of Maggie's being sold as peds..are there plans to protect the forum from this also?


We don't allow pets of any sort to be sold on this forum.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh my I am actually shocked you lot are snapping at tash, if you all feel you can do a better job then apply to be a mod.. She said she was sorting it out.. Give her a chance if you want action straight away go on a forum you have to pay for then you can demand an answer right away.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

lorilu said:


> For those who think this forum is over moderated....I can tell you that that is not the case. I belong to maaaany pet forums. Many of the posts/threads that I read on here wouldn't be tolerated at all in most of the places I know of.
> 
> This thread for example would have been extinguished and the participants banned in at least 3 of the forums I am thinking of, within minutes.
> 
> ...


I didn't intend to start a thread about the closure of other threads, and did my best to not refer to any specific thread. However I feel very strongly about not being allowed to voice my opinion.

I shudder to think what it's like in those other forums you visit! I can't imagine worrying about what you type all the time with the threat of a ban over your head. But I feel (rightly or wrongly) that this forum is heading in that direction.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok I am just going to let this run but nothing I say seems to be making any difference. I need to speak to mark! the other mods are aware of this and I could of said 'us' collectively but it was ME that pulled them and so why should they have to answer for something I have done. 

As for the other mods one has had a bereavement over Christmas, one is away at her sons celebrating a late Christmas, one at the moment has no internet. 

I am off now to try to read the other threads and try to get rid of all the porn currently building up !


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

tashi said:


> We don't allow pets of any sort to be sold on this forum.


But there are many breeders on the site who link to their website so what's the difference?



Jiskefet said:


> Go check your likes....
> Even the likes given to posts on the other threads have gone.....
> 
> Could anyone PM me a link to a pet forum where the mods stick to simply moderating, please?


I noticed that ..... I can't see why a discussion wasn't allowed to take place - what harm was that doing?

ETA - I am on a few other pet forums, but they're much more segregated into either dogs / cats etc and that's what I love this one - everything is together and you can mingle amongst other sections really easily


----------



## egyptianreggae (May 26, 2012)

piggybaker said:


> Oh my I am actually shocked you lot are snapping at tash, if you all feel you can do a better job then apply to be a mod.. She said she was sorting it out.. Give her a chance if you want action straight away go on a forum you have to pay for then you can demand an answer right away.


We're not snapping, we're trying to figure stuff out and come to terms with forum developments that are having a major impact on longstanding forum members who rescue animals. Nobody, as far as I can see, is attacking the mods.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

tashi said:


> Thank you Janice, this is proving very hard but if we didn't do something about something that came to light to us, and later became common knowledge to the members we would then be in the wrong for not doing anything. Cannot do right for doing wrong





tashi said:


> I have a life and was living it I am sorry !


Tashi, I think it is fair to say that I have always fully understood and been supportive of you and all the mods on this forum regarding the work you all do here.

I do feel, however, in this instance the issue has not been dealt with in a reasonable manner and the blanket ban has been a very heavy-handed approach to the situation. It would have been more prudent to have discussed the matter with Mark first, followed with good in-depth investigation, and an INFORMED decision then made.

Doing that would have prevented this level of backlash. The current situation has been re-active, not pro-active.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

MoggyBaby said:


> Tashi, I think it is fair to say that I have always fully understood and been supportive of you and all the mods on this forum regarding the work you all do here.
> 
> I do feel, however, in this instance the issue has not been dealt with in a reasonable manner and the blanket ban has been a very heavy-handed approach to the situation. It would have been more prudent to have discussed the matter with Mark first, followed with good in-depth investigation, and an INFORMED decision then made.
> 
> Doing that would have prevented this level of backlash.


I just wish I could make public the findings would make things so much easier !

I give up


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Guys, I am signing off for now.
I am getting too upset over this, and I feel that if I stay on now and keep following this thing unraveling, I will pull the plug on my account within the hour, and if Mark will see sense, I will be regretting it later.....

So I will check sometime tonight and make may decision then, and stay away till then. I don't want to lose you guys, but right now, I feel like I already have.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I do feel you are making more work for yourselves as surely every post would have to be checked to make sure that the content does not include cat rescue/adoption/giving away my pet/free homes/can some one help? Which would not just be confined to the rescue section..

I hope you can all find a way through this.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

tashi said:


> I just wish I could make public the findings would make things so much easier !
> 
> I give up


Might seem like a silly question ......... but why cant you? You say these adverts are on all the big sites, so obviously not being hidden! Would a link to one of these adverts be wrong? Am sure the detectives amongst us could do the rest :lol:


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

egyptianreggae said:


> We're not snapping, we're trying to figure stuff out and come to terms with forum developments that are having a major impact on longstanding forum members who rescue animals. Nobody, as far as I can see, is attacking the mods.


Not much !!! If she hasn't answered in two days then get grumpy ... She will sort it. And will explain please just give her a chance


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> I hope you can all find a way through this.


Yes... In a way that won't negatively impact on those animals that need our help!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

piggybaker said:


> Not much !!! If she hasn't answered in two days then get grumpy ... She will sort it. And will explain please just give her a chance


I think it's more to do with the fact every single thread has been pulled and no explanation given since yesterday has caused the strife to begin with.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

tashi said:


> It was me that pulled both threads and only to read them through. I have been out all morning with my dogs whilst I have the chance to walk all 12 of them through the local country park.
> 
> I am reading through them and trying to sort them out. I am also waiting on Mark forum owner in to the way forward on this one. As for the one we looked at there were adverts for animals wanted free to a good home, then adverts selling them on. Some by the look of it were being 'bought' to order at a cheaper price than the rescue was charging for them to be moved on.
> 
> ...


I thought threads are normally closed for review rather than 'disappeared'.

As said on the thread that has gone, I really don't understand why the issue in the rescue section can't be resolved with guidance and warnings for those advertising cats for rescue and adoption.

There may be some people sadly posing as rescuers - the guidance should be to visit the rescue organisation (if not a charity) or ideally do a home check, rather than just taking a member's word for it.

How is posing as a rescuer, different from another unscrupulous person posing as a potential owner to a charity? Its true that it is less likely to happen to a charity that does home checks but not all charities do home checks and even a home check isn't a failsafe method.

If a stray cat appeared in my garden and my local Cat's protection was full, I would now be prevented from advertising it genuinely on this site. Its up to me to do the checking of who I offer it to - I now know that I would do a personal check on a rescue organisation that wasn't a charity and ask careful questions about their practices / charges.

I wouldn't have raised the specific subject again but as you have, I'm assuming this is allowed.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Jenny1966 said:


> As a mod, biting like that shouldn't happen
> 
> You seem to be dealing with this problem all alone, what's happened to all the others
> 
> ...


I would like to make it clear that Tashi has the full support of all of us, but it is easier and far less confusing to have one voice in this situation. Would you prefer that we were all posting different views or even posting the same view many times over?

As to mods not being able to post, I have been on forums like that and the mods are in cloud cuckoo land and have no idea what is going on and care even less. We have always managed until now.

Whatever is decided about this rescue situation, will be announced when we have time to discuss and see what Mark has to say. We realise that everybody is angry about this, but not as angry surely as learning that some have been coming here pretending to be rescues then selling animals on.

If anyone has any suggestions as to the best way to monitor all the rescues, I am sure we will be glad to hear them.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

What about the suggestion for extra moderators to police the rescue/breeding sections? I thought that was a pretty good one?


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> What about the suggestion for extra moderators to police the rescue/breeding sections? I thought that was a pretty good one?


Just apply ...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> What about the suggestion for extra moderators to police the rescue/breeding sections? I thought that was a pretty good one?


I said I'd be happy to do it (long as it is JUST the rescue section  ), & a couple of others are also happy to put themselves forward. Quite happy to do the dog section, while the other 2 are happy to mod the cat & rodent sections


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

but surely stifling the voice of the smaller rescues by banning them from posting about their animals needing homes just because ONE individual has been caught doing something despicable...surely that's wrong? I don't think any of us would applaud trafficking of animals for personal profit, but i think it's tragic that a smaller rescue group is now restricted from advertising on here. Especially as the bloomin banner flashing at me at the top of the page has dogs on it who are being rehoed by private non-registered individuals. 
Maybe the mods didn't expect this backlash of opinion but it just shows how passionate we are about animal welfare & about helping those smaller local rescues who often are in dire need
of help.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> What about the suggestion for extra moderators to police the rescue/breeding sections? I thought that was a pretty good one?


As I said, we will look at all suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

newfiesmum said:


> I would like to make it clear that Tashi has the full support of all of us, but it is easier and far less confusing to have one voice in this situation. Would you prefer that we were all posting different views or even posting the same view many times over?
> 
> As to mods not being able to post, I have been on forums like that and the mods are in cloud cuckoo land and have no idea what is going on and care even less. We have always managed until now.
> 
> ...


So they have been members?? Tashi posted she was not 100% sure. It is very sad this has happened. Especially for the ones that are above board being tarred with the same brush..

As for monitoring the only way is to remove the sections..but that won't stop over sections being used to advertise. As some others have suggested maybe more mods that look out for these posts..check them and ban those that are seen to be not actually helping the animals and making money from them..the ones that are genuine im sure won't mind having their posts checked..

Otherwise where does the policing end?? Its dangerous sometimes to offer medical advise when the person is not a vet or had contact with the animal but that happens..that could also be a risk..

Its a tough one as you need to protect the forum I get that..but also genuine people want to help these animals..


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Lopside said:


> but surely stifling the voice of the smaller rescues by banning them from posting about their animals needing homes just because ONE individual has been caught doing something despicable...surely that's wrong? I don't think any of us would applaud trafficking of animals for personal profit, but i think it's tragic that a smaller rescue group is now restricted from advertising on here. Especially as the bloomin banner flashing at me at the top of the page has dogs on it who are being rehoed by private non-registered individuals.
> Maybe the mods didn't expect this backlash of opinion but it just shows how passionate we are about animal welfare & about helping those smaller local rescues who often are in dire need
> of help.


Really couldn't of said it better myself ! X


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

nicolaa123 said:


> So they have been members?? Tashi posted she was not 100% sure. It is very sad this has happened. Especially for the ones that are above board being tarred with the same brush..
> 
> As for monitoring the only way is to remove the sections..but that won't stop over sections being used to advertise. As some others have suggested maybe more mods that look out for these posts..check them and ban those that are seen to be not actually helping the animals and making money from them..the ones that are genuine im sure won't mind having their posts checked..
> 
> ...


There are some very knowledgeable members when it comes to health issues, but if you feel that anyone is giving dangerous advice, or specific advice without knowledge, do report it and it will be looked into. Thanks.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Cheryl89 said:


> Really couldn't of said it better myself ! X


Now I'm very confused as you have also posted on this same thread "one member" is responsible for exposing this situation. You also seem to know who the questionable rescue is as well as the person that exposed them.    Maybe you're a bit too involved in speculation just for the sake of speculating.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I do think the forum could do with a couple or more extra mods on the whole as well, especially to get it through these spammy, porny times :scared:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

newfiesmum said:


> We realise that everybody is angry about this, but not as angry surely as learning that some have been coming here pretending to be rescues then selling animals on.


Not sure this is going to be popular..... But ultimately I care more about animals in need getting the help and chance of a new life more than I do about some unscrupulous person making dirty money (ultimately that is down to them and their consciences) and if by 'throwing the baby out with the bath water' no matter how good the intentions are by trying to stop this sort of despicable practise.... if more animals are left abandoned, homeless and suffering because we (PFs) withdraw our support because of one bad apple then I seriously give up!!!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> but surely stifling the voice of the smaller rescues by banning them from posting about their animals needing homes just because ONE individual has been caught doing something despicable...surely that's wrong?


If it's highlighted that the current system is being abused then it's absolutely right that the potential for such abuse is removed entirely while the mods work out what to do. It would be a far greater shame if the whole forum was brought into disrepute because they did nothing. I have every reason to believe that certain people on this forum do fantastic rescue work but I couldn't swear to it because I don't have any real knowledge. The mods are in exactly the same situation and as an interim measure have decided on caution.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Don't really feel 'qualified' enough to start sniping- I don't know the whole background to be able to form a formalised opinion so just wanted to say, I am myself on here- a pet owner, sometimes a concerned one, other times a proud one, by all means a bog standard pet person who shares my experiences. However, I do regularly volunteer at a local (registered) rescue centre and post about my work a lot on here.

Will that still be allowed? It would be a shame to cease doing this as I know lots of members enjoy my updates- especially concerning my 'cat crush of the week'  

Now, on a more serious note I want to clear this up about the rescue I support, as a 'frontline' worker:

We ask for £50 for a cat- that's a cat that has been chipped, neutered, vaccinated and not to mention fed, toileted, cleaned etc. for at least 2 weeks before rehoming. The neuter alone is £40-60. Dogs we ask for £100- same applies. And rabbits, we ask for £40 and again, it's the same (bar chipping). What we have coming in per month is far less than what is paid on vet bills. 

Just last week, we paid out £600 for a kitten with Intussusception (sp?). We have oldies with hyperthyroid, a chap with regular cystitis. We have rabbits with various health issues, too, and had to nurse a rabbit through Myxomatosis whilst being on complete lock down. We've had amputees in, dogs with heart issues, cataracts, flea allergies- and we pay for this solely through people's charity. 

It's not easy. It's not cheap. It's taxing- in every way possible (emotionally, physically, financially...) and absolutely NOT for profit. Every penny we make goes straight back into keeping our animals safe and well. 

Just wanted to clarify, really, and establish my own situation whilst covering the back of the charity I hold close to my heart...


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Toby Tyler said:


> Now I'm very confused as you have also posted on this same thread "one member" is responsible for exposing this situation. You also seem to know who the questionable rescue is as well as the person that exposed them.    Maybe you're a bit too involved in speculation just for the sake of speculating.


I know the member who caused all this trouble yes, as for who the rescue who was involved no idea as I wasn't told, only told it was a regular poster on here.

I'm not the one that's always speculating TT


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

piggybaker said:


> Just apply ...


I'm not the right member, I could easily be seen to be biased since I'm a breeder myself. And I have no clue about how to investigate someone advertising as a rescue organisation under bogus details.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

oliviarussian said:


> Not sure this is going to be popular..... But ultimately I care more about animals in need getting the help and chance of a new life more than I do about some unscrupulous person making dirty money (ultimately that is down to them and their consciences) and if by 'throwing the baby out with the bath water' no matter how good the intentions are by trying to stop this sort of despicable practise.... if more animals are left abandoned, homeless and suffering because we (PFs) withdraw our support because of one bad apple then I seriously give up!!!!


While I agree with your point, we still need time to find a way to stop the abuse. Any suggestions? Other than more mods, which will do no good at all because there is no real way to tell without going and visiting the rescue in person.



havoc said:


> If it's highlighted that the current system is being abused then it's absolutely right that the potential for such abuse is removed entirely while the mods work out what to do. It would be a far greater shame if the whole forum was brought into disrepute because they did nothing. I have every reason to believe that certain people on this forum do fantastic rescue work but I couldn't swear to it because I don't have any real knowledge. The mods are in exactly the same situation and as an interim measure have decided on caution.


Thank you



JordanRose said:


> Don't really feel 'qualified' enough to start sniping- I don't know the whole background to be able to form a formalised opinion so just wanted to say, I am myself on here- a pet owner, sometimes a concerned one, other times a proud one, by all means a bog standard pet person who shares my experiences. However, I do regularly volunteer at a local (registered) rescue centre and post about my work a lot on here.
> 
> Will that still be allowed? It would be a shame to cease doing this as I know lots of members enjoy my updates- especially concerning my 'cat crush of the week'
> 
> ...


If your charity is registered, there is no reason why you should not post about it that I can see.

I have personal experience of an animal sanctuary that raised money through all sorts of donations and raffles, which bought the owner a nice new car. None of the animals were ever rehomed, and the postal adoptees were not told when the animal they were sponsoring passed away. It happens; we are trying to find a way to stop our forum being used to support it.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> And who exactly pray tell told you this information that you are passing along the forum and via PM as *fact?*
> 
> And I can also roll my eyes.


The only way you can know for a FACT is if you were the one who reported in the first place


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> While I agree with your point, we still need time to find a way to stop the abuse. Any suggestions? Other than more mods, which will do no good at all because *there is no real way to tell without going and visiting the rescue in person. *


How about a group of members, across the geographical spectrum, who would be prepared to go and visit anyone posing as a rescue IF there were concerns about its validity?

I don't know exactly how many small rescues are active on PF but I know they're not rife in the Cat Section. I can only think of three who regularly post on their rescue missions and services so I can't see there would be a requirement for continual visits.

My other suggestion would be rescue details in the signatures of posters so they can be spot-checked on Gumtree etc at any time. Transparency is the key here. Make it harder for the phoneys to hide rather than the genuine to do their best.

A signature could be set like the following SUGGESTED example:

_Joe Bloggs Cat/Dog/Rabbit Rescue - Sheffield. (NRC if applicable) - Non-Registered Charity
Advertises on Gumtree; Preloved; Pets Forum..... 
Genuine Visitors always welcome. _


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> The only way you can know for a FACT is if you were the one who reported in the first place


Well now the plot certainly thickens :skep:

If it's as serious as it sounds and the credibility of the forum is in question over this, why can't we just let Mark and the Mod Squad sort it out and go forward from there?

Yes it sounds drastic that these measures were taken, but it's also shocking to hear some of the allegations and I can see why it merits further investigation if it's true.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

It seems to me that Moggybaby & Simplysardonic are volunteering to help and that they are more than capable. It would be daft not to involve them in moving this forwards.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

MoggyBaby said:


> How about a group of members, across the geographical spectrum, who would be prepared to go and visit anyone posing as a rescue IF there were concerns about its validity?
> 
> I don't know exactly how many small rescues are active on PF but I know they're not rife in the Cat Section. I can only think of three who regularly post on their rescue missions and services so I can't see there would be a requirement for continual visits.
> 
> ...


That could work, Moggy. I will put it forward along with other suggestions. Much as I like the personal touch, I don't think it would work as nobody would have any real authority.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Lopside said:


> It seems to me that Moggybaby & Simplysardonic are volunteering to help and that they are more than capable. It would be daft not to involve them in moving this forwards.


How though? As I said, there is no way to tell without the charity being registered, which is why it was suggested in the first place.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> How about a group of members, across the geographical spectrum, who would be prepared to go and visit anyone posing as a rescue IF there were concerns about its validity?
> 
> I don't know exactly how many small rescues are active on PF but I know they're not rife in the Cat Section. I can only think of three who regularly post on their rescue missions and services so I can't see there would be a requirement for continual visits.
> 
> ...


Great suggestions. Any legit charity would welcome the transparency it seems since they would have nothing to hide.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Toby Tyler said:


> Well now the plot certainly thickens :skep:
> 
> If it's as serious as it sounds and the credibility of the forum is in question over this, why can't we just let Mark and the Mod Squad sort it out and go forward from there?
> 
> Yes it sounds drastic that these measures were taken, but it's also shocking to hear some of the allegations and I can see why it merits further investigation if it's true.


The problem is that the blanket-ban has been reactive. If the issue has been going on for a time, then a few more days would have made no difference whilst proper investigations were carried out and procedures were put in place. These could then have been rolled out in a controlled manner, with solid information attached as to the reason for these changes.

This would have prevented the backlash that has occured because the ban was dropped on the forum with no good reason as to why and with members who run rescues not knowing where they stand, or what they can now post.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

MoggyBaby said:


> How about a group of members, across the geographical spectrum, who would be prepared to go and visit anyone posing as a rescue IF there were concerns about its validity?
> 
> I don't know exactly how many small rescues are active on PF but I know they're not rife in the Cat Section. I can only think of three who regularly post on their rescue missions and services so I can't see there would be a requirement for continual visits.
> 
> ...


I know on one forum I was on there was a colour coded system for IDing the usernames of members who were officially posting on behalf of rescues


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> Well now the plot certainly thickens :skep:
> 
> *If it's as serious as it sounds and the credibility of the forum is in question over this, why can't we just let Mark and the Mod Squad sort it out and go forward from there?*
> 
> Yes it sounds drastic that these measures were taken, but it's also shocking to hear some of the allegations and I can see why it merits further investigation if it's true.


Don't be silly, speculation is much more fun 

On a more serious note, I fail to see what else the mods can do? If an allegation has been made, it has to be investigated. Shutting down the relevant sections until the investigation has been carried out is the best way forward.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm not the right member, I could easily be seen to be biased since I'm a breeder myself. And I have no clue about how to investigate someone advertising as a rescue organisation under bogus details.


That is the problem, SL. Nobody does.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

I haven't read all the thread, and I think I've worked out who it is who's behind all this. I don't know the name, but I think I have seen one of the threads. I won't be naming anyone in case I've got it wrong. Sorry 

I'm posting to offer a suggestion for the mods/admin (probably not going to make me popular with the regulars, and if my suggestion is followed, I'd probably be one of those having withdrawal symptoms but...)

Would it not be possible to _temporarily _close the site to _everyone _ except mods and admin while you work through this mess? That way, the perpetrators wouldn't be able to cause any more grief and you could work without any distractions from the forum regulars?

Just a thought.

*runs and hides under the table to avoid the anticipated torrent of rotten fruit being thrown my way*


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> That is the problem, SL. Nobody does.


But a lot can be found out via Google & other mediums, & having someone to moderate these areas alone would mean it wouldn't interfere with the mods' work on the rest of the forum. It's not 100% foolproof, but it would potentially filter out the majority of the disreputable ones.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> I haven't read all the thread, and I think I've worked out who it is who's behind all this. I don't know the name, but I think I have seen one of the threads. I won't be naming anyone in case I've got it wrong. Sorry
> 
> I'm posting to offer a suggestion for the mods/admin (probably not going to make me popular with the regulars, and if my suggestion is followed, I'd probably be one of those having withdrawal symptoms but...)
> 
> ...


What about if we lock everyone in like they do on the telly when someone is murdered? I really don't think that would work actually as too many members and potential new members would be lost. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> That is the problem, SL. Nobody does.


I'd happily help *moderate* the breeding section, but don't want to be seen as biased because of my likes and dislikes of breeding practices/breeders, and that would also possibly create problems for the forum.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok so far these are our options

Yes, we could reinstate no questions asked and what if it went wrong ? 

Yes, I could ban who I think it maybe but, I might just as well put their name and details in the main forum so that everybody would know and then if it all proved wrong after our investigation how unpleasant and embarrassing would that be not only to the person in question but to the forum as well. 

Yes, we could do the whole name and details thing, but easy to have one number for adoption another for buying animals to order. 

There are legalities all the way through this so when we found out about it I said about no rescues that were not registered charities, meaning that at least there was a rescue section running until such time as we sorted this.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> The problem is that the blanket-ban has been reactive. If the issue has been going on for a time, then a few more days would have made no difference


A few days are not going to make that much difference to the legitimate rescues either. I can't believe they rely totally on exposure through this forum.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> I haven't read all the thread, and I think I've worked out who it is who's behind all this. I don't know the name, but I think I have seen one of the threads. I won't be naming anyone in case I've got it wrong. Sorry
> 
> I'm posting to offer a suggestion for the mods/admin (probably not going to make me popular with the regulars, and if my suggestion is followed, I'd probably be one of those having withdrawal symptoms but...)
> 
> ...


I would agree if it would help. However everyone seems to know who the perpetrator is (apart from me) so just banning them should solve part of the problem. It's how to move forward that is difficult


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

tashi said:


> Ok so far these are our options
> 
> Yes, we could reinstate no questions asked and what if it went wrong ?
> 
> ...


OK so is this all based on gossip / hearsay / malicious comments? No hard facts or evidence of who this is? 
If so your first option should be the one to go for?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> *What about if we lock everyone in like they do on the telly when someone is murdered?* I really don't think that would work actually as too many members and potential new members would be lost. Thanks for the suggestion though.


I like the idea of locking everyone in like they do in pubs much better


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok this is starting to get personal and out of hand, think it is about time we stuck to the topic it is not helping us whilst we are trying to sort this out with the uncalled for allegations and slagging off, slag me off by all means as I am the obvious problem but other members NO


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

newfiesmum said:


> What about if we lock everyone in like they do on the telly when someone is murdered? I really don't think that would work actually as too many members and potential new members would be lost. Thanks for the suggestion though.


I was thinking more in terms of a 24-72hrs closure, not weeks or months, so I take it this problem is going to take longer than that to get under control? I very much doubt the PF addicts like myself would recover that quickly  

Fair dos though. Just a suggestion 

And you can't lock us in. :scared: We could just turn our comps/tablets off rrr:


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

LinznMilly said:


> I'm posting to offer a suggestion for the mods/admin (probably not going to make me popular with the regulars, and if my suggestion is followed, I'd probably be one of those having withdrawal symptoms but...)
> 
> Would it not be possible to _temporarily _close the site to _everyone _ except mods and admin while you work through this mess?
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooooooooo not that! :scared:

* tosses a rotten tomato your way :lol:


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> A few days are not going to make that much difference to the legitimate rescues either. I can't believe they rely totally on exposure through this forum.


Forgive me if I've missed it but where has it been said that this is only going to last a few days?
The original announcement did not state that it was temporary, and whilst we are now told it will be discussed with Mark, what if he decides to stick with the original decision?

What happens to the rescue animals then? I appreciate most rescues probably dont rely solely on the forum, but I bet the smaller ones do rely on it a lot, if only for publicity.
If pets for homes can advertise along the top bar, why not them. At least the rescues arent supporting BYBs.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Maybe it would be better for a unregistered rescue to apply for permission to post? Surely that would be off putting for anyone who wasn't genuine for a start. You can never stop unscrupulous people anymore than you can stop BYBs from posting on here, but you can make it more difficult for them. Plus it would give mods time to google phone numbers etc, ask local people to the rescue if they had heard of them/have suspicions etc? It seems a shame to punish the other small rescues when they have done nothing wrong, and whilst i still see individuals privately rehoming animals flashing at the top of my page.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> I like the idea of locking everyone in like they do in pubs much better


Trust you to think of pubs first.



LinznMilly said:


> I was thinking more in terms of a 24-72hrs closure, not weeks or months, so I take it this problem is going to take longer than that to get under control? I very much doubt the PF addicts like myself would recover that quickly
> 
> Fair dos though. Just a suggestion
> 
> And you can't lock us in. :scared: *We could just turn our comps/tablets off rrr:*




Can you though? Are you sure? Are you quite sure?:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Jonescat said:


> Do you know something others don't then? Share....


I wouldn't assume that - after all, SOMEONE has drawn the mods attention to whatever the alleged problem was supposed to be.

(Language vague enough for you, forum narks?)


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

tashi said:


> Ok so far these are our options
> 
> Yes, we could reinstate no questions asked and what if it went wrong ?
> 
> ...


So there is no hard evidence against this person as yet? Lets hope the person/s who has reported them doesn't hold some grudge against them ...... wouldn't be the first time 

This probably would have been better investigated behind closed doors


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I like the idea of locking everyone in like they do in pubs much better


I'd volunteer for that as long as they don't hose us down when it's closing time :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Shadowrat (Jan 30, 2011)

Mese said:


> But some of the smaller rescues dont want or need the hassle of the six tons of paperwork that come with having to register , it takes them away from the animals they are trying to heal , both mentally and physically , before rehoming ... plus they probably dont get the needed amount of donations anyway


This.
I've been rescuing rats for over 8 years now, but I will never make the amount in donations that is needed to register as a 'charity'. I would imagine even a small, home run dog or cat rescue would struggle, let alone my situation, dealing with a species most of the public don't care about and certainly aren't donating toward.

I had this issue with gumtree recently: I used to put up an 'ad' for my rescue, just to let people know I was there (there are few, if any, rat rescues in this area, so I feel it is vital for people to know I am here and can take in emergency cases) and gumtree never had an issue with that whatsoever. I had a number of needy rats find their way here purely because of my gumtree ad, rats that in some cases, would have been released into the wild or put to sleep. 
Recently, when I tried to place the ad, they refused me on the grounds Im not a registered charity. So thats that. No more making my services known to people, and more rats being dumped or put to sleep because people don't realise there is an option.

I wouldn't have a problem registering as a charity if the requirements weren't so contrary to what running a rat rescue is about. I think you need something like over a thousand a year in donations to register as a charity: what small rescue is getting that?! Especially one for a 'hated' species? I might be lucky to get £100 a year. You also have to, if I remember correctly, have a group of independent people set up to make decisions on the part of the charity......no. Just no. If there were enough people qualified to make these decisions on rat welfare in this area, I wouldn't be as needed!

All in all, registering as a charity means nothing, to me, other than you are lucky enough to get a lot more in donations than I'll ever get. It doesn't in any way mean a rescue is better or more reputable. I know a ton of small home run rescues I'd rather send my animal to than some of the bigger ones with 'charity status'.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> and whilst i still see individuals privately rehoming animals flashing at the top of my page


I had to scroll back up to see what you meant. Never noticed it before. I must be an advertiser's nightmare


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

As I don't know all the ins and outs of this I think that the Mods are actually trying to sort it out, it will take time and meanwhile many here are not happy which is understandable but hopefully it will only be a temporary measure.
As for throwing fruit then luckily I am a rubbish shot but I think a pub lock in sounds brilliant


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Jenny1966 said:


> So there is no hard evidence against this person as yet?


I thought from what I've pieced together from what's been posted there was hard evidence uncovered by a moderator who googled the charity(s) in question?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Shadowrat said:


> This.
> I've been rescuing rats for over 8 years now, but I will never make the amount in donations that is needed to register as a 'charity'. I would imagine even a small, home run dog or cat rescue would struggle, let alone my situation, dealing with a species most of the public don't care about and certainly aren't donating toward.
> 
> I had this issue with gumtree recently: I used to put up an 'ad' for my rescue, just to let people know I was there (there are few, if any, rat rescues in this area, so I feel it is vital for people to know I am here and can take in emergency cases) and gumtree never had an issue with that whatsoever. I had a number of needy rats find their way here purely because of my gumtree ad, rats that in some cases, would have been released into the wild or put to sleep.
> ...


*THIS* IS WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT! Here you have someone doing their bit to help animals in need and your new policy will hamper that! Because of the actions of one nasty individual. Enough said


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Toby Tyler said:


> I'd volunteer for that as long as they don't hose us down when it's closing time :lol::lol::lol:


What strange pubs you have in the US


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

MoggyBaby said:


> It's the fact that NO discussion is ALLOWED!!!! This is what is angering me!! We are not ALLOWED to express our thoughts on the matter.
> 
> Naughty naughty children - how dare you think for yourselves!!!!!


Something else that angers me is that some people seem to get themselves banned for no apparent reason (I said _apparent)_) whereas others just stir things up right , left and centre but appear to be bullet proof.

Can't understand this at all. I can only assume that some individuals/groups of individuals take it upon themselves to be Forum Stasi, and report any tiny little thing that could be misinterpreted (if you had a mind to do so), and then just sit back sniggering to watch the ordure hit the fan.

I suppose that if they all gang up and enough of them complain then the mods feel that something has to be done, even if they can't see anything offensive about the threads or comments themselves.

I also think that when a ban is issued there should be an explanation to the 'bannee' to say why. I have been banned for no reason whatsoever that I could see, but no-one was prepared to say why so that I could avoid doing whatever it was again.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> I like the idea of locking everyone in like they do in pubs much better


But with no beer, I'm not liking this idea


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

delca1 said:


> As I don't know all the ins and outs of this I think that the Mods are actually trying to sort it out, it will take time and meanwhile many here are not happy which is understandable but hopefully it will only be a temporary measure.
> As for throwing fruit then luckily I am a rubbish shot but I think a pub lock in sounds brilliant


Yay - pork scratchings and beer please! Lots and lots of both! :thumbup:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jess91 said:


> Forgive me if I've missed it but where has it been said that this is only going to last a few days?
> 
> The original announcement did not state that it was temporary, and whilst we are now told it will be discussed with Mark, *what if he decides to stick with the original decision?*
> .


Then everyone will all have to live with it, I assume Mark owns the forum and pays the bills which makes any decisions he makes final.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Yay - *pork scratchings* and beer please! Lots and lots of both! :thumbup:


Yak!

There's always one who has to eat that revolting stuff, what's wrong with some nice friendly dry roasted nuts?


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> But with no beer, I'm not liking this idea


Wait, who said no beer? Tell me it isn't true! I will pack up my pram and flounce if they ban the beer. :scared:


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> Yak!
> 
> There's always one who has to eat that revolting stuff, what's wrong with some nice friendly dry roasted nuts?


Nuts!!! You sick bugger - do you know where they get those things from? Just pop round the back of any vetinary hospital, and you will find out . . . :scared:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Obviously my opinion was a bit too much 


Will leave this thread because it really isn't worth it! :mad2:


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Obviously my opinion was a bit too much
> 
> Will leave this thread because it really isn't worth it! :mad2:


Thought it kept disappearing!

Oh dear, dont they want that to be seen?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

lostbear said:


> Nuts!!! You sick bugger - do you know where they get those things from? Just pop round the back of any vetinary hospital, and you will find out . . . :scared:


Somebody's spilt tha' pint!!!!


----------



## fierceabby (May 16, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> Right.
> So what do we do?
> Do we all pull out collectively and go somewhere we ARE allowed to speak our mind and do some good?


Unfortunately this looks to be the only option....



tashi said:


> I pulled them to read through them, which I cannot do whilst I am trying to answer the questions on here


Why do you need to read through them? No-one was selling any animals on the one I started.... When's my thread coming back? Will it be in it's entirety?



lostbear said:


> I also think that when a ban is issued there should be an explanation to the 'bannee' to say why. I have been banned for no reason whatsoever that I could see, but no-one was prepared to say why so that I could avoid doing whatever it was again.


Same with my thread - I can only speculate that it was pulled because we're not allowed opinions - I've had no explanation.

Pet Forums USED to be a nice place.

Edited to add my thread was re-opened aaaand closed AGAIN WITH NO REASON. Can only assume why (to do with not being a yes-man and daring to have an opinion)


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

lostbear said:


> Yay -* pork scratchings* and beer please! Lots and lots of both! :thumbup:





simplysardonic said:


> Yak!
> 
> There's always one who has to eat that revolting stuff, what's wrong with some nice friendly *dry roasted* nuts?


Oh my, what is the world coming to, just normal salted peanuts are fine.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Not too sure what has gone on in this situation but as for suggestions... I would be MORE than happy to offer to moderate either a particular section or the forum as a whole. I don't look at or post in the rescue or breeding sections often at all so would be 'neutral' to them. I would also be happy to be a 'general' moderator if Mark or the moderating team thinks they need any more. I'm a long standing member but wouldn't say i'm a member of any particular 'groups' or 'cliques' either. Just keep myself to myself really, occasionally stick my two penneth in


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

OK..SS :you roast those NUTS..while the rest of us will raise the beers


here it is!!


To The MODS! Salud!:


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> So there is no hard evidence against this person as yet? Lets hope the person/s who has reported them doesn't hold some grudge against them ...... wouldn't be the first time
> 
> *This probably would have been better investigated behind closed door*s


It appears to me the mods were trying to do that, but people keep starting threads about it.

Since the mods are letting this thread run, seems like people are being allowed to air their thoughts on the matter after all.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Can we just settle down while this whole situation gets sorted out. 

Btw, mines a Gavi tonight


----------



## turnips (Sep 20, 2013)

lorilu said:


> It appears to me the mods were trying to do that, but people keep starting threads about it.
> 
> Since the mods are letting this thread run, seems like people are being allowed to air their thoughts on the matter after all.


I just think that if they were trying to investigate behind closed doors before making any solid decisions/making statements, they shouldn't/wouldn't have posted that original thread in the rescue section, and then expected people to stay meek and quiet about it.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just to make it clear in my head..there is an investigation going on about a member that can not be named..incase the allegations are wrong..well if it's right then all that's happened is they have had a heads up about it!!

I think it would have been better behind closed doors also and when truth was known then to react..just my opinion..


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

tashi said:


> *Ok now to help us along I am trying to find out what names these rescues run under.
> 
> I know catcoonz is Grace Haven but need to know the names that any others are run under. Also their location, this can be pm'd to us if you wish but if we are to go further with this then I need to be able to have these details.
> 
> Thanks for any help.*


http://www.petforums.co.uk/general-chat/345396-disappointed-direction-forum-taking-6.html

I took the liberty of lifting this post from one of the other threads on the topic. Please get the word out to our devoted rescuers.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

You would think if they had a phone number to Google, they would also have a name wouldnt you?

Therefore it cant be any on the rescuers that are known to be rescuers, or it would be easy to find on Google - no?


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

TT - you missed :001_tt2: That rotten tomato landed a bit short 



newfiesmum said:


> Trust you to think of pubs first.
> 
> [/B]
> 
> Can you though? Are you sure? Are you quite sure?:


Welllllll ... maybe for a couple of hours :001_tt2: 

If we're going for the lock in, I'll have to phone work and let them know I'm being kept hostage... Once I've done that - mine's a Martini .... and a packet of dry roasted.


----------

